# Revolver Reload videos



## KenpoTex (Dec 21, 2009)

Just a few videos on a couple of different ways to reload the revolver.  I used to use the FBI method shown by Ayoob in the first video below.  However, after becoming aware of de Bethencourt's method, I've been playing with it a lot and really like the ability to maintain the firing-grip on the gun.  It's also more consistent with the one-handed reload method I currently use (if you carry a revolver, you still practice all your manipulation with one-hand...right?  There is only one correct answer to this question ).

Massad Ayoob:

"Stressfire Reload"

Reloading with speed-strips


Michael de Bethencourt:

Right hand

Left hand


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 22, 2009)

I have found, at least on the street, one cannot carry fancy reloading pouches that are built for speed. And thus reloading a revolver can be difficult at best under combat conditions.

And that is why I recommend the New York reload. That is a second revolver.

Yes I carry a speed strip with a spare load of DPX ammo for my 642, but a Kel-Tec P3AT or LCP or even another 642 is a better way to go. 

It's just in low light, crouching, moving while reloading, looking for your attacker while reloading, etc... makes reloading the wheelgun a much more difficult endeavor than with any good simi-automatic.

Yes I know most of the ways to reload a revolver, I have my expert rateing at IDPA with the revolver. Got it with a Ruger 2 3/4 inch Speed Six and the Safariland speed loaders behind the hip in Safariland pouches that had snaps to retain the loads!

I still prefer a second handgun as the reload.

Deaf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 22, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> I have found, at least on the street, one cannot carry fancy reloading pouches that are built for speed. And thus reloading a revolver can be difficult at best under combat conditions.
> 
> And that is why I recommend the New York reload. That is a second revolver.
> 
> ...


 
I would concur, and a second 642 is the way I'll likely go (I'm more thinking of just the simple fact there's a gun in reach of either hand if one is taken out or otherwise occupied).


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 4, 2010)

Oops...must have missed this one while I was on vacation for Christmas.

Yeah, I agree that the "new york reload" is faster than reloading a revolver.  However, that doesn't mean we shouldn't be able to do it proficiently.  Then there's the fact that many people carry a snubby as a primary with no backup (which I personally think is ill-advised in most cases) so they better know how to reload the thing.

Dummy rounds are cheap...there's no excuse not to practice a little.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 4, 2010)

www.snubtraining.com


----------

